# So who regrets getting rid of their old school stuff



## xtremevette (Apr 14, 2011)

Man when I think back to the old days back in the 90's I had a ton of stuff. I got rid of it (mostly throwing a lot out!). Sure regret it now. Had no idea the car audio world would be tipped upside down in the 00's.


----------



## NonSenCe (Jun 4, 2011)

pretty much everyone reading this particular subforum misses their ex. 

or the fact they saw some awesome highend stuff sold for ridiculous price after their "hip" days were over and new kids didnt car for them.. you know, just before the other "old guys" started to realise their true value as memory lane items, old skool coolness, and that they might be "better than what sold now days" 

not sure if that is real or just twisted perception of the good ol times looking better than they were, when looking back.. "everything was better back when i was young" and "they dont build it like they used to".. but that last one, sadly is mostly true in regular consumer products.. they build things to fail or go obsolete after certain timeframe these days.. not to last forever.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Two things I had in the past I regret ridding myself of. 
Earthquake PA-4300
LANZAR LRX200.


----------



## wooferdog (Mar 31, 2011)

I wish i still had my four 12 inch Pyle New Wave Free Air Subs, they had a purple cone with a white basket and put the jl free airs to shame.


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

I wish I had never sold my Hifonics series VII and series VIII Colossus's :-(


----------



## Micksh (Jul 27, 2011)

Here's my regrets... U.S. Amps VLX-400, Blade Technologies M1002, M502, and M252 amps, two Orion 225HCCA amps, Autotek 7100 and 7050 BTS amps, Oz Audio Superman series mids and tweets, Hifonics Series VII Boltar and Olympus amps, and three chrome basket JL 15w6 (original series).... There's lots more, those are the ones that probably bug me the most though... Lol


----------



## emsi_hama (Oct 3, 2012)

I gave away a lot of old school stuff for cheap but this is the one i regret the most (sold 2 years ago for $275 but i needed the money so bad):


































I wish i could buy it back


----------



## NRA4ever (Jul 19, 2010)

I miss all my old MTX stuff. I had 2 /280s,1/2160 ,1/2300 & a pair of Black Gold 10s. Plus a 3 way MTx crossover.


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

So did you ever have a opti 500.2 plus or tms? How would you compare the pa4000 to it if you did?


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

SilkySlim said:


> So did you ever have a opti 500.2 plus or tms? How would you compare the pa4000 to it if you did?


They were just 500, no .2
The Opti500.2 is a later version that was not part of the plus or tms.


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

Sorry premature post button press. I regret throwing away a ppi art a404 & Alpine 3554. I also regret trading my first real amp a series vii Vulcan. I regret getting rid of an old opti 50c tms and 200. I regret letting my Orion 2150sx and all the autotek bts, mm. I had quite a few oz superman subs and components and the were a great marriage with the autotek amps. One of my favorite combos of all.

Little did I know that car audio would just stop progressing in sound quality and overall quality. My stuff kept working well and I got out of the car audio industry. 

So now I regret getting more amps at least while I was in it and competed. Not that I had alot of extra money or storage space in school.


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

Mr smgreen,
Exactly sorry for the error it was just 500. My fault. The first 500.2 were switched to being made by Zed? 
You seemed to be really connected to the early opti100, opti500, etc. tms and plus lines. I know they then went to very similar black opti2500, 2200, etc.
What is your connection? Or have you just researched them?


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

It's ok, wasn't trying to be a [email protected] For me, LANZAR from the early/mid 90s is what got me into car audio. I'm in the middle of collecting the OS LANZAR gear, mostly the white LXR amps/subs and the Opti amps before they went to the 4 digit models. 

In my collection thus far is an Opti50, Opti150, Opti160, Opti500, LXR50, LXR120Q, LXR 12" sub, LP10 sub and a E30 eq. Some of the Opti amps will be finding their way into my install at the beginning of next year.


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

It's cool. No offense taken.

I noticed you on many other Lanzar threads. That's all. 

I'm now digging up some of my old Lanzar stuff for a build. *I guess one of my biggest regrets is not buying more of the opti xxx and 2xxx when I worked for a dealer.* They were switching mostly over to Orion when i started working there in the early-mid 90's so I only got my hands on a couple of amps and installs. I didn't have enough experience with them to start buying and changing my personal system. Not to mention I was competing with ppi art series amps that we didn't carry.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

I don't regret so much because I always needed the money for the next upgrade. I do wish I had more pictures of all the different stuff I had in my cars over the years.

Looking at the old school thread helps jar my memory. So much different stuff over the years.


----------



## JuiceMan88 (Jun 13, 2012)

Like most of us here I've had lots of different setups over the years. What I regret not keeping though goes in this order:

1. Clarion ADCS-1 that I bought new. 
2. A matching pair of HiFonics Ulysses 
3. Orion NT (series 1) 10" DVC sub
4. BA Pro 6.53 

One item that I never owned but wish I would have bought was an Eclipse CDA-7939. I still to this day want one of them so bad. Wish I could say I was the original owner of one though. 

Lots of this stuff is of course valuable occasionally on the used market but you just never know how good/bad it's been treated over the years and with replacement parts becoming harder to find it really sucks!


----------



## eisnerracing (Sep 14, 2010)

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!

booooooHHHHHooooooo yaaaaaaa bbbbooooohhhoooooo 

i wa ssuch a young bumb ass installer with out a vision og the future i just wanted the new stuff 

bbbbbbbbbbbbbbboooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhooooooooooooo


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

I regret not buying an HCCA 225 that was dirt cheap. It was in new condition but was missing the power plugs. This was back in 1997 when they were still new.

I also miss my MTX thunder 4300x and 2300x. I also miss my old school mb quarts and wish I had saved my blown aura force 12.

Now that think about it, I do miss my ken wood KDC-x911 and alpine CDA-7995.


----------



## eisnerracing (Sep 14, 2010)

i do miss all of my old school audio


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

I guess I'll be the one to go against the trend, but to be honest...no I don't miss or regret selling any of my older gear over the years. I think that some of the equipment available now is of the highest quality and best performance we've ever had. I know best performance isn't the main draw of the old school equipment though. There are things like style and nostalgia that are attractive to some.
I feel like the source units, processing, amplifiers and speakers are all at the cutting edge and offer amazing performance vs older technologies of the past. There are a few exceptions to the rule, but in most cases this holds true.

I enjoyed some older gear like the Esoteric amps, but am more than happy with todays offerings.


----------



## amalmer71 (Feb 29, 2012)

I haven't gotten rid of much. 

I still have the original Punch 100 DSM I bought new back in 1992(?). Later I acquired two Punch 200ix amps and a Punch 60 DSM for dirt cheap. After that series, I snagged a new Power 150a, too.

The 100 DSM no longer works, but I still haven't brought myself to part with it. I was my first "good" amplifier that I bought brand new.
I also still have an Alpine 3527V 4 channel that I bought new in 1995 and still have my original Alpine 3331 EQ.

The only thing I really regret getting rid of were my two 10" MTX Blue Thunder subs. They were the ones that were actually blue with the black dust cover and rubber surround. Those subs rocked my '81 GMC Sierra with that "little" Punch 100 DSM.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

Goodness! My "regret list" includes... 

A pair of Oz Audio 10" 250L superman subs I competed with in the early 90's.
My first two real car amps; a pair of RF Punch 45's.
My first PPI amps...a black 2150M and a black Pro Mos 425.
Sony XEC-1000 crossover I bought new. 
Kicker Separates Series 6x9 coaxial I used for rear fill. 

And finally, I regret sending a POS in Louisiana a couple of PPI 2150's and a Orion Concept 97.1 all for repair. After one or two messages I've never heard from the guy again. So if anybody knows a guy named Sam Rock from Louisiana...tell him I want my freakin' amps back!!!


----------



## JCJetta (Mar 28, 2013)

I worked in the car audio department at Circuit City. Some of my 1999 MTX amps - the Blue Thunder PRO1502 (2300 clone), that 225HO cheater amp that I really didn't even understand why it was so cool - I miss those. 

Then 2000 the "pretty" Blue Thunder amps came out, and I had one of the first Class D amps in the neighborhood. That bright blue LED; miss some of those amps too.

I also went direct to Alpine for a bunch of their more off-the-wall decks and processors. I remember people questioning me as to why I'd buy a deck that didn't have an internal amplifier. I had one of the decks that did not have a CD drive in it itself, but it controlled the 6-disc AiNet CD changer, had some cool processing (BBE which I loved), and a better display.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

The 1502 wasn't a 2300 clone, it was a 2150 clone. As someone who also worked at CC in the late 90's (and a few other local shops over the years) I remember those amps well.

Jay


----------



## JCJetta (Mar 28, 2013)

You are right... or was it the 2160?  

The "big" A/B amp I had was the PRO3002; it had 3 green 30 amp fuses, and was the leading cause for headlights to dim on the vehicles I sold it to. I had the smaller version as well, with 2 30amp. Folks thought I was crazy running it on my Polk DB components. 

Those memories are starting to blur; I was at CC from 1998 - 2000 I think. I finally retired the last MTX t-shirt that came free in with the new boxes. It served me well as a gym shirt and... well it basically rotted away. :laugh:


----------



## cleansoundz (May 14, 2008)

I sold a brand new RF Power BD1000a1 about 3 years ago. I have regretted it since. I also regret selling my JL Audio 1000/1 V2 earlier this year. Luckily I got a new JL Audio 1200/1 V3 a few weeks ago and found a mint JL 1000/1 V2.


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

I wish I would have gotten rid of all my old school stash sooner. I don't miss it. All it did was keep me from trying new gear and making new audio memories. I held on to it with the delusion that I would either use it some day or sell it when it was starting to get hard to find and make decent money on. A cross country move that turned into a nightmare forced me to sell all of it that I could and yet I could barely give the stuff away. 

It was then that I reached a stage of audio realization that is similar to life in general - holding on to the past does nothing but limit the future. It's cool to reminisce about the equipment you used in the 90's or earlier but the experience won't be the same as you remember when you're on the second round.


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

I guess I have too completely disagree. My disgust and regret is more out of disappointment in the new offerings than in warm fussy feelings from reminiscing over nostalgia. Weeding through the quagmire of absolute dog crap products out there just to get to diamonds in the rough. I am not saying that all new components are bad. It seems to me many companys are missing the passion for great sound. 

Many home and commercial amps have changed through the years and some of the old ones are the most sought after. There are some incredible older amps and some junk too. Not all new amps are better designs. I just love great sound no matter new or old. The kind that makes the hair on the back of my neck stand up from a great performance. I don't care who's name is on it or when it was made just if it does it's job and how well it does it. I should not even know its there. If I have to think about the equipment or what is it's doing to the sound it's just a distraction.

I guess some of my biggest regrets are that I don't have some of my old gear to compare too. I do remember some incredible sounding vehicles. I do not regret large boxes we had for subs. I am excited about the improved processing power and speaker tech.


----------



## Car_Audionut (Jun 9, 2010)

Regret selling:

1) Collection of original Soundstream "D" series amps (kept the class a and D-200 units)
2) Original Rockford Punch Amps (Pre HD) and Pro series speakers
3) Orion SX amp collection

Yep, I admit being a car audio hoarder.

The other day I was going to let go of a Hifonics Series VII Thor to a friend, but after taking the bottom cover off, found some electrolytic caps leaking, so I let go of a PPI 4800 chrome instead since I had 3 of those. I have recently starting re-capping most of my older amps one by one.


----------



## Hi-FiDelity (Jan 22, 2013)

I wish I hadn't chosen to sell my two Clarion APA4300HX when I scrapped my civic in 08, though they did get me 4X what the car was worth. Oh well live and learn, I've still got the Nak PA-2002 I was going to replace one of them with.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I regret selling my 7618, 6770, ZX460, ZR600, and my Rubicon 604 and 702.


----------



## Glock Ness Monster (Jun 17, 2013)

JCJetta said:


> Then 2000 the "pretty" Blue Thunder amps came out, and I had one of the first Class D amps in the neighborhood. That bright blue LED; miss some of those amps too.


Ah, the PRO500XD,I still have one of those in storage, with the original birthsheet that still works. Along with several others from that series. A lot of people did not like the color, and the coating was prone to scratches ( unlike the black and gold thunder series with those sexy smooth heatsinks and that textured black coating, I'm running a 2150x on my midbass right now that looks new, but has seen many years of service), but I was quiet fond of them and those radioactively bright blue leds.
I also still have some of the pack in t-shirts that have never been unwrapped from the plastic. 

I remember in my thump, thump, boom, boom years running three JL WO series twelves( still have those also) with the 2150x at a 2 ohm load. Little bugger would run them for 1/2 hour at least before going thermal. It amazes me how these amps still work flawlessly and still sound so good. 

Thinking back, the only stuff I blew, burnt up, or otherwise brought to a smokey end was low quality stuff, which I do not miss.

I do like to hold on to my good quality old school goodies.


----------



## jjski78 (Jul 22, 2013)

I miss all my old stuff. Even the stuff that was "cheap" back then like my old Orion Cobalt 2105 is lightyears better than the comparably priced stuff today. I do think the wife would kill me though if I kept everything because we'd need a bigger house to store it all. If there were a few pieces I wish I could get back it would be those Cobalt amps, my old pair of XTRs, my Hifonics Boltar X, my Olympian subs (yes, cheap I know, but they sounded PHENOMENAL!), and every Rockford Fosgate sub I tossed to my friends.


----------



## jjski78 (Jul 22, 2013)

Forgot one thing I REALLY wish I could get back...my Alpine CDA-7998. Best CD player I have ever had.


----------



## rimshot (May 17, 2005)

rubicon 502 702 (3)1002 604 oz audio matrix elite 12.4's Phoenix gold RSDC's (cant find these anywhere now) and too much more to type or i may shed a tear. For me it was more than nostalgia. Some of that old stuff oozed quality like comparing a corolla to an audi A7. You felt like you were getting more than you paid for in comparison to today which is the total opposite.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Of all the hundreds of things Ive sold over the last 30 years these hurt the worst.

Mcintosh MCC446
Hifonics series VIII all white,3 Zues,2 Colossus,2 Olympus,2 Boltar,2 Thor,1 Aphrodite.
PPI white art series,2 A1200.2,A 606.2
2 Kicker ZR1000's(still have 1)
2 Orion XTREME 1200's (still have 2)1 EXTREME 800
1 AUTOTEK white 333
1 Orion 2500d
3 pairs of JBL T030 (3" titanium dome mids)NIB
I repaired a Sansui BA-5000 for a guy who never returned,so I sold it for the repair price of $350,then years later found out the where selling for up to $5000 on Ebay.


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

Ouch 2 Colossus, autotek 333, those are painful those zues' were my favorite too. That was some nice stuff. The art 1200. Man I wish I could say I had even owned the 1200 and colossus they were awesome.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Yeh.Most of them I sold were due to lawyer fees when fighting for custody of my daughter.
I would get custody of her then every few years her mother would file again.She never did win but it was a never ending battle.
In the end It cost me about $12000.


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

You got out pretty cheap. I'd chose my kids over amps or any equipment new or old any day of the week! Totally worth it. Sucks that you had to chose though. I glad it worked out for you. Lawyer bills suck.


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

My unicorn is a vii thor and Colousus. My time will come. BTW how is the guy that seems to have an endless supply of HiFonics beat all to hell mostly in the DR? I think Domenican republic. Man he's proud to. No one seems to buy from him though is it a scam? On ebay.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

funny I saw this. 

I regret selling a lot of stuff. I regret selling a NIB PG ZPA 0.5 , I regret selling 2 mint Soundstream Ref 500's originals, I regret selling mint SS 10.0 & 5.0 , um PG Son of Frankenstien, mint PG mm275 with Bur brown op(went top spain)...1 Zapco driving force in gold(to tristan lee who had matching consequtive amp), and entire set of Coustic DR amps and xover......I am sure I am forgetting a ton...


and yet I am thinking now of trying something new and selling my two Soundstream Ref 500sx's which both work well and take up not much space. 

but I am tempted to try out a RF P1000x4d or a pair of Pioneer prs-800d ....

seriously though. I need to liquidate some other stuff and hang on to the SS stuff cause like a lot of people including my repair tech beleive that the new stuff is not made to last. it might sound good for a while but not made to last. so to me there is more value in some of this old stuff.

I can find nothing to complain about with my refs. zero.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

SilkySlim said:


> My unicorn is a vii thor and Colousus. My time will come. BTW how is the guy that seems to have an endless supply of HiFonics beat all to hell mostly in the DR? I think Domenican republic. Man he's proud to. No one seems to buy from him though is it a scam? On ebay.


Yeh,Ive seen those Ebay listings.He always has the bigger amps.He must have been a Hifonics dealer back in the 90's to have so many.But he wants way too much for them.And Im sure shipping from the DR is higher but he is charging $200 an amp.OUCH!


----------



## rimshot (May 17, 2005)

Back in the game! Two brand new rubicon 702's. Now I am just on the hunt for a mint 302 and my amp search can be over (still miss the 604 and 1002 though  ) One of these was still in the original taped up packaging from 98'.





They also appear to be different revisions, note the different caps and resistors. Cool that they were doing this stuff behind the scenes unbeknownst to most.




PS: I know my camera (iphone 3gs) sucks


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

How did u score 2 new 702's? I've been looking every day.


----------



## rimshot (May 17, 2005)

A guy put this up:

Soundstream 700 Watt 2 Channel Rubicon 702 Amplifier | eBay

And I emailed him that I had to have it and he said he had another in the same condition and I bought them both. I was looking everyday as well, probably got lucky and snatched it up right as he put it on. There is a 604 that looks mint as far as i can tell but I am all out of amp money. Plus, though its worth that, in this economy, id say $260 tops. 

Soundstream Rubicon 604 Old School | eBay

There is also a mint 102 up but it isnt enough power for my tweets, looking for a mint 302:

Soundstream Rubicon 102 Sound Quality Amplifier RARE Old School Amp | eBay


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

rimshot said:


> A guy put this up:
> 
> Soundstream 700 Watt 2 Channel Rubicon 702 Amplifier | eBay
> 
> ...



I saw the 604 this morning. the guy has some interesting "audio technix" amps that appear to be nicely made. never heard of them. 


but yeah. I cant find a reason to let go of my refs and I have a van gogh coming so looks like I am sticking with the old soundstream. I love every thing about them from the size per output to the nice wire connections. 

if I could have some similar zapco or anything else for the same money I would still find an issue with something mainly the wire connections on most amps. SS had the best idea when they came up with their set up. wire goes in and all you can see is the jacket. no wires exposed no blocks exposed.


----------



## rimshot (May 17, 2005)

Dude, why did you even show me that!! These Audio Technix amps look old school, but are new school, and I cant place the board for the 1200d but it looks seriously more robust that the traditional class D design. They are guaranteeing rated power at 12.6 volts and it needs a 180 amp fuse! Plexi glass bottoms, a design that looks like it is from the 90's and not in a bad way, color me intrigued.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

rimshot said:


> Dude, why did you even show me that!! These Audio Technix amps look old school, but are new school, and I cant place the board for the 1200d but it looks seriously more robust that the traditional class D design. They are guaranteeing rated power at 12.6 volts and it needs a 180 amp fuse! Plexi glass bottoms, a design that looks like it is from the 90's and not in a bad way, color me intrigued.



notice the other brand they are selling looks very similar...white...tiffany RCA jacks..clear bottom..

if I needed some more amps these would be very tempting. I like the looks of them.


----------



## DJ23TSi (Sep 1, 2013)

I still to this day regret selling my PPI PC2350. The MC431 on the other hand not so much. I loved the McIntosh but I had nothing but problems with it. After a few warranty replacements I ended up selling it and bought a PC4100


----------



## danielk256 (Sep 17, 2013)

Has anyone ever seen a Kicker Tweeter Set called Kicerk ND25 Neodymium Tweeter Pack with Crossovers and Mounting Hardware? Inside it contains 4 Tweeters with (RTND25) (Made in Japan) (J33TNY) on the back and 2 Crossovers that are clear plastic screw in type that have KICKER NT-354 CROSSOVER written on the top. The Tweeters have no name written on them but it has stickers that say KICKER real small ones like they might be an emblem for them. If anyone has any info on these and knows what they usually go for brand new or new in box that would really help me out.


----------



## Jagged Corn Flakes (Sep 10, 2013)

Most of the stuff people are naming they regret selling can be had on ebay after a short search. 

There shouldn't be too many regrets!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

And almost NONE of it in the condition we sold ours in.


----------



## gprestonmoto (Jun 17, 2013)

I had a pair of Crystal cmpx2 15's. I miss them more than anything and am always searching. And no they aren't on eBay ever lol.


----------



## Jagged Corn Flakes (Sep 10, 2013)

gprestonmoto said:


> I had a pair of Crystal cmpx2 15's. I miss them more than anything and am always searching. And no they aren't on eBay ever lol.


Yes they are. A guy had a set on there about 6 months ago, but wanted about $400 per sub. Yes....the X2's.


----------



## gprestonmoto (Jun 17, 2013)

Jagged Corn Flakes said:


> Yes they are. A guy had a set on there about 6 months ago, but wanted about $400 per sub. Yes....the X2's.


Not sure I'd consider one pair you "saw" 6 months ago a "short search"


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

I regret selling a system I had in a '91 S-15. It was 8 Kicker 15's in a pass through. The truck had a camper shell and was full of a sub box, lol! Powered by RF Power 300's. I regret selling the truck as well.


----------



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

I can't miss what I couldn't afford. I was just a broke teen in the mid to late 90's. I've been making up for in the last year or so. I really started getting back into the old school stuff now that I can afford it. I've got a small Art Series collection started with some going in a car over the winter. Finally got a pair of Lanzar dc's(15"). 
I drooled over those in my youth. Just need an opti amp for them now. 
I do miss the old Pyle stuff since I lived only about 20 miles from Huntington. Had a couple sets of there subs back in the day.


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

No regrets, but kind of nostalgic only. Those were good stuff in its early days. By now the caps in there have dried or bulged, and resistors/etc components have half vaporized (saw that on my xtant amp towards the end) even though the outside/cosmetics may be perfect. That's the aging factor as the item reaches its MTBF or MTTF... just like people's health eventually lol. Something new at half or quarter price today might be better internally lol. Some goosebumps... and nice to think/look at it though.


----------



## jode1967 (Nov 7, 2012)

the amps I miss the most would be my loved soundstream mc500, autotek 7600 and the studio 500-300-150-150. had so much hifonics stuff wouldnt know where to begin- but liked the looks of the autotek stuff better


----------



## Jcharger13 (Jul 12, 2013)

I miss my old school pair of solobaric 12's. Was the only decent gear I had back in the late 90's. In high school. Can't even remember what amp I had running them but it was half decent. 

Both subs and amp got stollen out of my car one night.  
Were never found and had no insurance to cover break-ins. 

I know that doesn't really apply to the topic but I wanted to share cause I'm still bummed about it even though it was 17 years ago. 
Anything else I owned back then isn't worth mentioning.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

I miss my infinity kappa 12's. Green cone baby! 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## 2DEEP2 (Jul 9, 2007)

My custom Image Dynamics IDW 15" with chromed IDQ baskets.
They were to be the precursor to the IDMax 15".


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

Nice system did you get rid of the system the car or both? I would miss that two looks great.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2DEEP2 (Jul 9, 2007)

I sold the subs to someone who had Keith Turner do his install.

The Sony C90 was stolen, so I sold the 4000x.

Still have the car, amps and front speakers; although, the front speakers and amps are sitting in the basement.


----------



## OldScoolCA (Feb 3, 2010)

Jagged Corn Flakes said:


> Most of the stuff people are naming they regret selling can be had on ebay after a short search.
> 
> There shouldn't be too many regrets!


And for a lot less than we originally paid. I held on to a lot of old school gear and it never really did me any good. I am now finding the space is worth more than the nostalgia so will be getting rid of more. 

Maybe we can have an Old School Car Audio museum? I would be more than happy to donate my gear if I can visit it on a regular basis!


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

I am glad that those relics from the past are finally gone! Everything is finally sold although not all of it has been picked up! I can finally say "Goodbye old school gear, you won't be missed!"


Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


----------



## oldschoolbeats (Nov 29, 2013)

Everything I regret selling now brings huge money and can't be found in good condition for cheap, I had 9 PPI power class chrome plated amps that I sold 8 years ago for $300 each, 12 crossfire 1000d's and 4 CFA 30hds and all of the CFA links to link them together as a package deal for $1000, now I see just the links alone bringing $50 a piece.. 4 15" punch power dvc's I sold for $200 total... and the 4 kicker zr1000's I had powering them for $600 total..... I sold all of the stuff on craigslist about 8 years ago ,they sat for years in my garage and forgot about them and sold them when we moved... sure wish I still had them.. just the CFA end links alone I wish I still had, I had 16 of them....


----------



## wurgerd9 (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm way too nostalgic sometimes - I still wish i had ALL of it. Some was not even good (my Kraco Stackmaster in 1982) but oh the memories! Things I miss MOST are my Audia (by Clarion) TRX-10 and Ultrx UR-80 shaft style cassette decks. Then there is a whole system I had that i let go with a car. I had a 1988 Dodge Daytona Shelby Z and the system i had in that (while not all that incredible or great a system) was just about the best i've ever owned. It was Sony mobileES CDX-C860 with the wired joystick remote running to a single Blaupunkt BQX-300 amp (50w x 4). The front channels went to a pair of Advent 6.5i ICT speakers in the doors (a "budget" point source speaker design of the later 90s) They had a rave review of them in Car Stereo Review mag. The rear channels were bridged to a single Blaupunkt Velocity VPC-10D 10" subwoofer in a ported box. The sub and box were built and reviewed in CSR mag's "box builder" section in that same era. I used the deck to power some matching Advent 4.6i 4x6 speakers in the rear.
Man i loved the way that system sounded!


----------



## socapots (Mar 29, 2014)

Still have most of what my first system consisted of. 
Few Sony amps, a 4ch(can't renege which one) and a pair of M3s. Wait I think I still have both. 
Sold the IDQ12s I had. That I regret to this day. They seemed to freeze (literally) at around-15C, but damn did they sound good when warmed up. Lol


----------

